# New ride prospects



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Just thought I'd pass this along as a chance to expand your riding opportunities in SoCal. Metrolink, the commuter rail system, just started Saturday service on the Orange Co. line, running between Union Station and Oceanside, and will begin Sunday service starting July 2. It's not a perfect opportunity, as the schedule is obviously geared towards people coming up from O.C. to L.A., but it can be useful and still beats driving. I went from L.A. to San Juan Capistrano this past weekend, and it was only $8.75 round-trip. (In contrast, a one-way trip on Amtrak is _$16.00_...) That gave me about a 3-hour window, but you can jigger things around, like getting off at Laguna Niguel, riding down through Capistrano and Dana Point and then catching the return trip at San Clemente. There's more info at www.metrolinktrains.com.

Just a suggestion for something different....


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Definitely good to know and a great suggestion. Lot easier than driving. I'm thinking about riding down to Oceanside and training back. Appreciate the schedule link.


----------

